# White cedar horizontal lang



## Fiero Mike (Aug 27, 2016)

Very nice. Where did you get the bottom trays from? I am in the process of building a horizontal langstroth also.


----------



## Claytone (Jul 8, 2018)

Fiero Mike said:


> Very nice. Where did you get the bottom trays from? I am in the process of building a horizontal langstroth also.


Beautiful Hive Spur9!!! A lot of thought went into this...

Fiero Mike...I got my Freeman bottom tray from Horizontalhives.com, however, could not use it in my 1st build...maybe #2?


----------



## denbert19 (Dec 12, 2018)

This really looks nice. Impressive effort and handiwork put on this build.


----------



## HONEYGUY1973 (Jan 31, 2018)

Spur9 said:


> A friend of mine is going to start keeping bees. I’m supplying the bees via a swarm. He wanted to build his own equipment and chose a horizontal lang. He used white cedar.


Your friend needs to start selling those.. Very nice work


----------



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

Jealous!:applause:


----------



## Murdock (Jun 16, 2013)

I built 2 48" hybrid longhives with sbb and used the plastic framing for lattice for my oil pans to slide on.


----------

